# solving around people



## mookiemu (Apr 25, 2022)

I have a funny problem and I wonder if anyone has the same issue. I know I will probably get around it eventually, but I think it is kind of funny (yet annoying for the moment).
I'm sub 20 on the 3x3 (Roux) and sub 45 on BLD (3-style) when I'm alone. The moment I have to solve around people, I become all thumbs! My 3x3 takes over a minute and I can't even do the memo on BLD! It's a funny thing that has never happened to me with anything else I've ever done. 
It's like the moment someone watches me, my mind goes blank! Lol!


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

mookiemu said:


> I have a funny problem and I wonder if anyone has the same issue. I know I will probably get around it eventually, but I think it is kind of funny (yet annoying for the moment).
> I'm sub 20 on the 3x3 (Roux) and sub 45 on BLD (3-style) when I'm alone. The moment I have to solve around people, I become all thumbs! My 3x3 takes over a minute and I can't even do the memo on BLD! It's a funny thing that has never happened to me with anything else I've ever done.
> It's like the moment someone watches me, my mind goes blank! Lol!


Nah, for me, it's my chance to impress them lol


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 25, 2022)

mookiemu said:


> I have a funny problem and I wonder if anyone has the same issue. I know I will probably get around it eventually, but I think it is kind of funny (yet annoying for the moment).
> I'm sub 20 on the 3x3 (Roux) and sub 45 on BLD (3-style) when I'm alone. The moment I have to solve around people, I become all thumbs! My 3x3 takes over a minute and I can't even do the memo on BLD! It's a funny thing that has never happened to me with anything else I've ever done.
> It's like the moment someone watches me, my mind goes blank! Lol!


For me, since I cube at school a lot, I am sort of just used to solving around people, so the first comp I went to my average was a little better than what I normally averaged. So I am sort of the opposite than you, but just keep doing it, and you will get better.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 25, 2022)

If somebody is directly pressuring me to go fast then I'll mess up, but I cube at school all the time and I'm used to people being around (though maybe not watching unless they're into cubing). I don't even cube at school to impress because that's very low down on my priority list for why I cube, it's just to keep getting faster.
I guess the only downside cubing at school has is your friends constantly stopping your timer at 2 seconds and going "wow new record!" and stealing your cube but I'm used to that now.
Whoops I didn't mean to write a text wall sorry...


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> If somebody is directly pressuring me to go fast then I'll mess up, but I cube at school all the time and I'm used to people being around (though maybe not watching unless they're into cubing). I don't even cube at school to impress because that's very low down on my priority list for why I cube, it's just to keep getting faster.
> I guess the only downside cubing at school has is your friends constantly stopping your timer at 2 seconds and going "wow new record!" and stealing your cube but I'm used to that now.
> Whoops I didn't mean to write a text wall sorry...


Wow, friends to mess up your solves, I wish I had friends, but sadly I am introverted, and my friends from past school years, have either gone to another school, or I have just slowly not become friends with them.


----------



## mookiemu (Apr 25, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> For me, since I cube at school a lot, I am sort of just used to solving around people, so the first comp I went to my average was a little better than what I normally averaged. So I am sort of the opposite than you, but just keep doing it, and you will get better.


Funny, I have the same thing as you for everything else. I normally do better when people are watching. Lol, everything except the cube!


----------

